# Keeping a non-slip boat deck/floor clean?????



## slayerextreme

Just about to the end of things to try...I cant keep our deck and "checkered" portion of the floor clean for more than a day or 2.....we spent 5 hours last weekend scrubbing the entire boat, with most of the time spent on the deck..we can get the boat looking almost new...and then I walk by today, and not only is the deck and floor filthy from the recent storms but its almost like we never even touched it!!!!! and the stains wont wash out with a sponge and soapy water...reckon its back to the bleach/soft scrub and magic eraser AGAIN!!!!!there has to be something that can make cleaning the deck and non-slip checkered floor easier!!!!!!!other than a few rust stains around some hardware, the floor is our biggest and worst nightmare with regards to getting the boat looking like it should.....is there a product that can be sprayed on the deck and floor that would "seal" it and prevent stains from happening so fast?????


any and all recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fisheye48

i was tld never to use soft scrub on it....i used the deck cleaner from west marine(their brand) i would put it in a spray bottle and would coat the deck with it and let it sit for a few min then spray it down again and get on my hands and knees and scrub it and it would come right up


----------



## Trophy05

Try Woody Wax after you get it good and clean. Works great


----------



## Bill Me

fisheye48 said:


> i was tld never to use soft scrub on it....i used the deck cleaner from west marine(their brand) i would put it in a spray bottle and would coat the deck with it and let it sit for a few min then spray it down again and get on my hands and knees and scrub it and it would come right up


Why not soft scrub. Seems to work well, though not so good on dried on tuna blood!


----------



## JoshH

woody wax


----------



## johnboatjosh

I use Woody Wax and it helps but I still notice that the deck acquires some stains that won't come up without scrubbing with help from some type of cleaner, which I'm sure takes up the woody wax. Sometimes I feel like a hamster on a wheel. Clean the deck....get the deck dirty....clean the deck.....deck gets dirty....clean the.....well, you get the idea.


----------



## slayerextreme

exactly!!!!! getting it clean is easy...keeping it clean is the pain in the butt!!!!!


----------



## Bill Me

Getting it bloody beats cleaning it up any day!


----------



## captken

*The easiest way I ever found is--*

Clean feet before entering the boat. Clean feet upon entering the boat.
Do not enter the cabin in grungy deck shoes. Don't walk in fish blood and gore unless you absolutely have to. Clean feet often and well. Not only is this a cleanliness issue but it is a safety issue as well.

Clean up messes as soon as they occur. A wood bristle brush and a bucket of water or water from the wash down pump and a little well timed scrubbing makes the end of the day cleaning duck soup. Use a wet towel to wipe down vertical surfaces or places the deck brush can't handle.
If your boat doesn't have scuppers, you can still keep it clean with a brush and a big sponge or heavy towel to handle excess water and slime.

A little time spent during the trip will pay off big time at the end of the day. I learned this my first day as a deck hand and I practiced it through many years of charter and commercial fishing. There is no excuse for a grungy boat.


----------



## slayerextreme

Yep....I keep the brush handy while fishing...wash and scrub any blood or bait as soon as it happens...my problem is that I cant keep the damn thing clean while its sitting in the yard,,,,,and small twigs or the occasional seed pod or anything else, hits the deck and where it lands, there will be almost what looks like a rust stain...and it cant be rinsed off, it has to be scrubbed...thats why I was looking for a "sealer" more than a cleaner...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Tom (oldflathead) has posted, and I tried it and liked it and still use it.

After cleaning the deck to satisfaction and letting it dry, apply Mop-N-Glo kitchen floor wax. Get it at WalFart floor cleaners isle.
It puts a sheen (not shine) on the floor that is also a barrier to stains getting a hold of the gelcoat. 
Try some in a small area to see how it works for you if your not sure.


----------



## mike potter

*Mop and glow works really well*

Try it you will like it....


----------



## Ocean Master

I have heard about using Mop and Glow for years. 

How well does it work and should I try it instead of the Woody Wax non skid I already have??


----------



## Patriot

Please do not put mop and glow on your Ocean Master....more suitable for the decks on a mullet boat.


----------



## Ocean Master

Roger..


----------



## knot @ Work

Dawn Dish soap and a splash of clorox.. Works well gets blood stains off with little effort.
Keeping it clean make sure to wipe your feet dont wear black soled shoes..


----------



## Sean Summers

Get a cover! Clean her up and cover her up and she will be clean when you return. Then clean as you go.


----------



## Fleisch

I agree with the cover, saves on allot on nature making a mess of your boat. For suborn stains, try magic erasers. There a bit pricey but work wonders without harmful chemicals damaging surfaces.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Fleisch said:


> I agree with the cover, saves on allot on nature making a mess of your boat. For suborn stains, try magic erasers. There a bit pricey but work wonders without harmful chemicals damaging surfaces.


Magic erasers are just very fine sandpaper on a sponge.
Eventually does as much damage as chemicals.


----------



## Ocean Master

I use a Dawn/Bleach solution and get the deck super clean before applying Woody Wax. If you follow the WW instructions it works great to keep stains from sticking to the deck. If it is feasible keeping the boat covered will definitely help.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

I dont know if Im suppose to but I have been using a simple green and clorine mix its a powerful mildew cleaner but seem to work well on everything but metal specially stainless.


----------



## DavidSebastian8100

Woody Wax,good one in this regard.I personally used in this regard.Results was good.Try it.


----------



## knowphish

Woody Wax is a wee bit expensive, but it lasts longer. I use Starbrite Deck Cleaner and it works very well. The key to using it is after you apply it wait till its almost dry, on your floor, before rinsing. I've been using it for years and like it.


----------



## Fleisch

One of the best things I ever did was getting woody wax. Its a little pricy but worth every penny!


----------

